# Houston Area Cruiser Bikes-Sunday Morning Cruise



## drabe (Nov 20, 2009)

Anyone in the Houston area with Cruiser bikes (old or new), come out to the Hickory Hollow (101 Heights Blvd) and ride this Sunday and every Sunday morning with around a dozen or more like minded enthusiasts. Ride goes all over the Heights area.
We usually take off around 9:00am (best to get there by 8:45am) and usually wraps up around 12:00 (or so). 
This is not a 'club' with rules and all, it's just a bunch of neat people that are into old style cruiser bikes (restored, customs, jalopies, beaters, even new 'retro' bikes) and enjoy building and riding them. 
A lot of neat stuff, some bikes go back to the '40s and '50s. 
No attitudes just fun!

Here's a couple of pics of what typically shows up...


----------



## drabe (Jan 22, 2010)

*Get off your butt and ride!*

Bumping this up again, Sunday ought to be another great day for riding!


----------



## danilo1219 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello , my name is Jose and my wife and I have cruiser bikes here in Houston and would like to know if the only days you all meet is sundays?  I work on weekends and I am off all week and would also like to know if there is another day to meet . 

Thank you

Jose Torres 
Katy, TX


----------



## drabe (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Jose,
Sunday is it. 
Although there has been talk about doing a Saturday ride once a month or so. 
We also do the Critical Mass ride occasionally, which is the last Friday of every month. 
Though we haven't done that in the last couple of months due either to the holidays or weather.
Hope you can make it out sometime.
Dave


----------



## Deveinfinty (Feb 19, 2010)

*Houston Area Cruiser Bikes Sunday Morning Cruise*

I went to the little HT meet the night before and had to work right after so I missed the cruise.      Looked like a great turnout though.


----------



## drabe (Mar 26, 2010)

Bumping this up for the weekend, ought to be perfect weather for a ride this Sunday!


----------



## drabe (Jun 21, 2010)

We're still doing the Sunday morning ride but have also added a Sunday evening ride to try and beat the heat!
For details check us out on Facebook, just look up 'Rusty Riders' for updates and pics from previous rides.


----------



## drabe (Jul 11, 2010)

drabe said:


> We're still doing the Sunday morning ride but have also added a Sunday evening ride to try and beat the heat!
> For details check us out on Facebook, just look up 'Rusty Riders' for updates and pics from previous rides.




**Update** Well it looks like we're moving the Sunday evening rides to Saturday evening! 
Still meeting at the same location (1621 Milam @ Leeland, Houston Press building) at 6:30!
Every weekend so far the evening ride has doubled in numbers, starting with 3 and now up to 10 riders and riding about 13 miles!! 
The Sunday morning ride continues also so if you can't make it to one you can still do the other.


----------



## javi (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking for Cruisers enthusiast to ride with Mondays to Thursdays afternoons in Houston and surrounding areas, weekends and Holidays in San Antonio.


----------



## danilo1219 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello my name is Jose and I have a couple of Schwinn cruiser and would like to know were do you ride  I am available from Tuesday to Friday I work weekend shifts at Walmart DC in Sealy.  

Please advise , 

Thank you, 

Jose


----------



## javi (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi. Today I rode in the trail on Fairmont Parkway before Red Bluff in Pasadena. It goes thru the woods, then parallel with Red Bluff towards the South East.
See www.trimbleoutdoors.com trails in this area (Pasadena, Clear Lake, and Kemah Boardwalk) traced by me (search by my user name javierf). 
I saw in Google Maps (under "More" then selected "Bicycling" the trails in downtown. That might be an option, halfway for both us.
I work 10 am to 6 pm It could take me 30-40 minutes to downtown from La Porte.
Javier


----------



## drabe (Jun 17, 2011)

*Houston Area Cruiser Bikes - 'Rusty Riders' - Weekly Rides (now on Facebook)*

I had forgotten all about this thread until Javier mentioned it on a recent ride. 
Anyway, I guess an update is in order, our group has gotten a little more organized and we are now called the Rusty Riders. We still have the Sunday morning rides (always, year round!) but we have also added a Thursday night and Saturday night rides to beat the summer heat!. 

Here's more details from our Facebook page (Rusty Riders) or you can get there by going to RustyRidersHouston.com. 

Rusty Riders meet at Hickory Hollow (101 S. Heights Blvd) every Sunday morning at 9am. 

It is a very casual ride. We usually keep our eyes peeled for garage sale signs and are known to pit stop here and there when needed. The routes aren't usually planned but we tend to cover several miles without even noticing. All bikes are welcome. 

* * *NIGHT RIDES HAVE BEEN ACTIVATED FOR THE SUMMER!

We ride on Thursday and Saturday Nights - MEET UP AT 6:30pm.

We meet-up/park in lot behind the Houston Press Building. 1698 Travis @ Pease (GPS +29° 45' 8.24", -95° 22' 11.85") in Downtown Houston at 6:30pm and start around 7pm. 

See us in action:
http://youtu.be/55I_HnLxeJM

If you are in the Houston area and want to have a blast cruising your old bike then come on out and join us!

Tell 'em Dave sent you!


----------

